# Decks and bugs



## Fixer (Sep 15, 2005)

My wife hate bugs any ideas what I can ue to keep them aways? The smell of those scented candles makes her head hurt


----------



## HandyWoman (Sep 16, 2005)

maybe those bug zappers?


----------



## cami7 (Sep 16, 2005)

i hate those smells also! how about those torches they are nice looking also  decorating the outside


----------



## sechome (Sep 16, 2005)

We use the torches and they are wonderful.  The only thing is you kind of have to be sitting somewhere near them, and not too far away.


----------



## FirTrader (Sep 25, 2005)

Any bugs in particular?

Screen the thing in.


----------



## Fixer (Sep 26, 2005)

misquots and my kids are scared of bees one of them got stung last year so when she sees one she is scarced to death


----------



## Station (Sep 27, 2005)

We use clear bags of water to keep the flies away. They see their reflection and get scared. Might work with other flying insects.


----------



## DJH (Nov 13, 2006)

For bees make a trap. Cut the top off a plastic pop bottle, flip it over and tape it to the bottle. Pour in some sugar water (pop or cool aid etc.) and the bees go in but can't find they're way out. Place it couple a short distance away from the deck, works great.


----------



## j&krenovation (Nov 26, 2006)

A good way to do the torches is to use a 3/4" drill bit and drill through the top and bottom caps of your handrail, this works great to hold the torches.  If your keeping them outside all the time I recommend getting some of the metal ones because on the bamboo ones dont last very long.


----------

